# yellow shrimp grow out rate



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

my female is going to be having her babies soon and i dont think they will survive in the current tank they are because of the other fish in the tank. i was just wondering if i were to set up a 2.5 gallon tank how long does it usually take for them they grow to about 1/4"?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My cherry took like 3 months I think. It's still rather small, might have just been a runt though.

I'd pull whatever fish you were concerned about out if possible if you're wanting a breeding tank.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

About 2 months


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed. It takes about 2 months to grow them to 1/4". I have them in a 10 gallon species only tank. Based on my experience, I would suggest a min. 5 gallon tank or more plants in your current tank for them to hide. I have found temperature and pH fluctuations and calcium depletion can swing too much in a smaller tank.


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

I brought over 5 yellow shrimps from Taiwan, and just realized there's only one female...  Do you have any females to spare?


----------

